

Inflatable baby incubator wins James Dyson Award - twicenone
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29900968

======
Singletoned
Why would you want to incubate an inflatable baby?

~~~
innguest
Because it's much easier to handle a cube-shaped baby.

------
noir_lord
I love that this uses what looks like fairly standard PC fans and such, makes
the units a lot more serviceable in developing countries.

Very very cool.

------
jayvanguard
So wait, someone created a incubator for start-ups specializing in babies? Why
on earth would they go with an inflatable structure instead of a regular
office building?

------
mqsiuser
Related TED Talk:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/jane_chen_a_warm_embrace_that_save...](https://www.ted.com/talks/jane_chen_a_warm_embrace_that_saves_lives)

